# Well I was at this party this weekend



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

And well, some of my friends got a little out of control and did this to someone.
For some reason they are all proud of it to. it was like 90 people on one guy.
Anyways, one of the guys came to my house the other day n  told me some more details about what happened
Apparently the guy they went n fought got hit in the head twice with a log and then fell off a roof and got bottled by a bunch of pre teens.

When they tlk about the eye injury, they are talking about my friend Joel


kids these days

Two injured in Stony Plain party
edmontonjournal.com
Published: Monday, May 28, 2007
EDMONTON - Two men are in hospital after a house party turned ugly near Stony Plain early Sunday morning.

RCMP were called to the home  just northwest of Stony Plain after reports of a disturbance, Staff Sgt. Mike Pierson said in a release. A man was found injured and unconscious, and was taken to hospital where he remains in critical but stable condition, police said. A second man later checked himself into hospital with a serious eye injury believed to have been suffered at the same party.

Stony Plain RCMP have made no arrests and haven't released the names or ages of the victims. They continue to interview witnesses from the party


----------



## MCx2 (May 29, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2007)

I have witnessed drunk rednecks kicking the teeth out of a fratboy that didn't know what he was getting into. I have seen a kid get ran over by a fleeing car  during a house party fight. I have been at a party when more drunk rednecks started shooting at people because of an argument. I have seen a redneck cut another redneck from his nut sack to his neck at a bar. Lawl, oddly enough the bar was named the WarBama.


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

Haha yah it's nuts
It's pretty bad though the guy is on life support and some say he wont make it.
Mind you thats what i heardm the article says hes stable.

Iono if he dies...I worry for my friends


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 29, 2007)

Those are some quality friends you've got there.


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Haha yah it's nuts
> It's pretty bad though the guy is on life support and some say he wont make it.
> Mind you thats what i heardm the article says hes stable.
> 
> Iono if he dies...I worry for my friends



So you worry about your friends? You know if the guy dies, your friends that played a part in it become murderers.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Haha yah it's nuts
> It's pretty bad though the guy is on life support and some say he wont make it.
> Mind you thats what i heardm the article says hes stable.
> 
> Iono if he dies...I worry for my friends



Your 'friends' are fuck nuts that deserve to be prison whether he dies or not.

Grow up already and quit hanging with losers!


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

exactly
If the guy died then they will be convicted of it.
That's why i worry
i already kniow what they did was fucking stupid, but at the same time, they ARE my friends


----------



## NeilPearson (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> exactly
> If the guy died then they will be convicted of it.
> That's why i worry
> i already kniow what they did was fucking stupid, but at the same time, they ARE my friends



I'd be more worried about the guy fighting for his life in the hospital.

Your friends need to be charged either way


----------



## danny81 (May 29, 2007)

worry about your freinds 2. cuz i know if someone did that to me they would all be in ICU.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 29, 2007)

Please tell me your friends are at least 18


----------



## danny81 (May 29, 2007)

me? some freinds are. and they would beat those guys so bad if they did that to me. one of the perks of growing up in one of the most dangerous parts of NYC


----------



## NeilPearson (May 29, 2007)

danny81 said:


> me? some freinds are. and they would beat those guys so bad if they did that to me. one of the perks of growing up in one of the most dangerous parts of NYC




Actually, I was hoping her friends were 18... that way they don't get off as easy.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> exactly
> If the guy died then they will be convicted of it.
> That's why i worry
> i already kniow what they did was fucking stupid, but at the same time, they ARE my friends



Your friends are a bunch of pussies if it took 90 of them to beat up one or two guys.  I hope they get get arrested and ass raped in prison.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> And well, some of my friends got a little out of control and did this to someone.
> *For some reason they are all proud of it to.* it was like 90 people on one guy.



Nice


----------



## danny81 (May 29, 2007)

i want those 90 guys to jump someone that can fight back like some gang memeber.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 29, 2007)

This makes me sick. It sounds like you hang around with fucking spineless cowards. Life is all about your actions. If you have no respect then you don't deserve respect. I can't even imagine being that empty and pathetic.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> exactly
> If the guy died then they will be convicted of it.
> That's why i worry
> i already kniow what they did was fucking stupid, but at the same time, *they ARE my friends*



If I ever had a friend that did something like that, they would no longer be my friend


----------



## Phred (May 29, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> If I ever had a friend that did something like that, they would no longer be my friend


 Ditto.  Life is too dang short to be stuck with people like that.  Find another gene pool that has a higher chlorine content.


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

Lol at Darwin Awards.

But yah. Shit like this reminds me of Lord of the flies when the boys go savage and try to take things into their own hands. They went way too far. I know the only reason Joel hit the guy with a  log was because the other guy hit him in the face with a golf club. But joel hit the guy back more then once, and when the guy was unconcious.
I even told them that they were'nt proving anything by doing it, because, likei said, it was like 90 people on one. even if the guy did "call them on"
no one deserves to die over.

One of the friends broke both of his legs at the party too because he jumped off the roof after the unconcious kid. I remember just hearing him screaming. it was awful.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 29, 2007)

Have the RCMP questioned you yet?


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

No
Joel came over to my house the night after the party and told me what i should say if they do. But...I don't want to lie to the RCMP. I doubt that I will be questioned though, because like i said...soooo many people were involved in the whole thing. 200 odd people were at that party and about 3/4 of them took part in the initial fight. They have suspects though. They havent released alot of information about the whole thing. It just started appearing in the news yesterday and ti happened Saturday late at night.


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> No
> Joel came over to my house the night after the party and told me what i should say if they do. But...I don't want to lie to the RCMP. I doubt that I will be questioned though, because like i said...soooo many people were involved in the whole thing. 200 odd people were at that party and about 3/4 of them took part in the initial fight. They have suspects though. They havent released alot of information about the whole thing. It just started appearing in the news yesterday and ti happened Saturday late at night.



You should tell the truth on this one. Your friends are not good people from the sounds of things.


----------



## maxpro2 (May 29, 2007)

when you have participated or witnessed a crime, the best thing to do is go post about it online!

google is mad powerful, you know.


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

I'm not to worried about the RCMP googling the forums looking for me. Plus i didnt witness it really. I'm just going by what i was told. What happened was, was the one guy who is hospitalized called all these boys on. He told them to come to the party so they could all set things straight *rolls eyes* So the boys left the party we were at (Asher's big bon fire country) for about 20 minutes, and then came back. Thats when i saw joels eye, and heard buddy screaming about his legs


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 29, 2007)

Sounds like a bad ass party.  Wish I could of been there!!!


----------



## MeatZatk (May 29, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i want those 90 guys to jump someone that can fight back like some gang member.



Here we go again.  Okay, Danny...most gang members aren't tough.  Most gang members would get 90 of their friends to beat up one person.  Quit glorifying street life.


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2007)

Fedor would have a nice practice session with those 90 people.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 29, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Fedor would have a nice practice session with those 90 people.



lol yeah he would...that is pretty stupid though, sounds like a bunch of morons who jumped a guy I know at a high school dance nonetheless, I wasn't there at the time but people told me about 10 people did, now he wasn't hurt too bad because so of his buddies helped...but theres people like that all over, idiots who have nothing better to do. this "gang" from where I'm from pounded the shit outta this buddy walking out of a bar one night 5 or 6 of them, and they taped it and put it on the internet. buddy was in the hospital for a long time. they're just a waste of flesh.


----------



## KentDog (May 29, 2007)

Fucking idiots. A guy hit someone in the face with a golf club? Fuck that. I hope your idiot friends get theirs.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2007)

You might be the dumbest fucking broad I've come across.  For you to even think twice about lying to the police, about defending your friends, about even talking and hanging out with these sick fucks, it shows to me that you're as dumb and as fucked up in the head as they are.

What low life cheap shotting mother fuckers.

Get well soon to the victims.


----------



## MCx2 (May 29, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> You might be the dumbest fucking broad I've come across.  For you to even think twice about lying to the police, about defending your friends, about even talking and hanging out with these sick fucks, it shows to me that you're as dumb and as fucked up in the head as they are.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> And well, some of my friends got a little out of control and did this to someone.
> For some reason they are all proud of it to. it was like 90 people on one guy.
> Anyways, one of the guys came to my house the other day n  told me some more details about what happened
> Apparently the guy they went n fought got hit in the head twice with a log and then fell off a roof and got bottled by a bunch of pre teens.
> ...



What do you expect from Canadians?   

No wonder you guys can't stand up for yourselves, personally or militarily.

How shitty can you get?


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> What do you expect from Canadians?
> 
> No wonder you guys can't stand up for yourselves, personally or militarily.
> 
> How shitty can you get?


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> You might be the dumbest fucking broad I've come across.  For you to even think twice about lying to the police, about defending your friends, about even talking and hanging out with these sick fucks, it shows to me that you're as dumb and as fucked up in the head as they are.
> 
> What low life cheap shotting mother fuckers.
> 
> Get well soon to the victims.



are you fucking blind i said i wont lie to the RCMP
do you thinbk i KNEW they were going to do this??
Do you think i conciously said to myself "hmm i think these guys might get involved in a fight that nearly kills a guy, so hmm maybe I'll be their friend!!"
your fucking a du,mb asshole to even jump to that conclusion.

and i told you
the guy in the hospital called THEM on 
im saying it's not right what they did but both parties are guilty as far as im concerned
Joel got hit with a golf club
another has BOTH his legs broken

im not sticking up for him but im not sticking up for the victim either


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> What do you expect from Canadians?
> 
> No wonder you guys can't stand up for yourselves, personally or militarily.
> 
> How shitty can you get?



Coming from someone who is home to a country that has fucking Compton and the mafia you dumb fuck.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> are you fucking blind i said i wont lie to the RCMP
> do you thinbk i KNEW they were going to do this??
> Do you think i conciously said to myself "hmm i think these guys might get involved in a fight that nearly kills a guy, so hmm maybe I'll be their friend!!"



It would have been prophetic if you had actually said that.  Are you a soothsayer?


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Coming from someone who is home to a country that has fucking Compton and the mafia you dumb fuck.


Hey those Encyclopedias got me through the last 5 years of my public education, and the mafia is international....


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

You get the idea
Human Behavior has nothing to do with what country you are from. Americans do stupid fucking shit, Canadians do stupid shit too...but not quite as stupid in a "mental" sense.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> are you fucking blind i said i wont lie to the RCMP
> do you thinbk i KNEW they were going to do this??
> Do you think i conciously said to myself "hmm i think these guys might get involved in a fight that nearly kills a guy, so hmm maybe I'll be their friend!!"
> your fucking a du,mb asshole to even jump to that conclusion.
> ...



It's hard wading through your Engrish.

But in the end, it seems like all of your friends are pathetic losers.

So he called "them on"?

So that makes it all okay right? I mean he was just asking for it right?

Thank god your friends are all so tough and witty.


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

have you not read anything I said. Open your eyes champ.


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> It's hard wading through your Engrish.
> 
> But in the end, it seems like all of your friends are pathetic losers.
> 
> ...



Don't be condes,ending=

brach, it's

not nice   .


GAW!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 29, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Don't be condes,ending=
> 
> brach, it's
> 
> ...



:ro,fl:

Omg lzol


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2007)

you could be a little more gentle n try more of a here's some good advice approach guys. 

Don't stop, you need to sever ties with people that behave that way. no you couldn't know in advance but now you _do_ know, n you also know they'd try to make you an accessory after the fact by lying for them, i hope you can clearly see these are not people you need as friends.


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

i know i dont need them. and i also know iu wouldnt lie to the RCMP if approached on the matter.

It just goes to show you really dont know anybody these days. bad apples everywhere.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2007)

yep. it sucks to have your eyes opened sometimes but once they are it pays to remember what you saw.


----------



## Skate67 (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to edmonton darlin'. Things like these occur on a weekly basis.  I blame it on all the money and rapid growth of the city.


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

well im out in spruce grove...
apparently the cause of this fight was "eric thought he owned stony plain blah blah"
stupid adolescent BS


----------



## MeatZatk (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> stupid adolescent BS



No, stupid adolescent BS is joyriding in your dad's car or stealing beer out of a convenient store.  Not beating someone to near death.


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

k
stupid BS in general?
Does it fucking matter what kind of bullshit it is?


----------



## Skate67 (May 29, 2007)

DontStop said:


> well im out in spruce grove...
> apparently the cause of this fight was "eric thought he owned stony plain blah blah"
> stupid adolescent BS



OH right this kind of behaviour should not be expected in spruce cuz its all of 10 km away from edmonton.  Maybe your friends find trouble a lot, in which case youre an idiot for hanging out with them, but like i said, this shit happens all the time... random stabblings on whyte, kids killing other kids with bats, bottlings, its fucking stupid.  its only a matter of time until youre involved in something like this.


----------



## DontStop (May 29, 2007)

*JESUS FUCKING CHRIST*

I SAID THIS LIKE 8 FUCKING TIMES
I DIDNT KNOW
THAT THEY
WOULD
ASSAULT
SOMEBODY

I AM NOT AN IDIOT FOR BEING THEIR FRIEND BECAUSE I NEVER WOULD HAVE PREDICTED THIS
FOR THE LAST, AND I REPEAT, LAST FUCKING TIME
I DONT AGREE WITH WHAT THEY DID
I WONT LIE TO THE RCMP
I WONT GET CAUGHT UP IN THEIR SHIT BECAUSE IM NOT THAT FUCKING DUMB

READ
WHAT
I
HAVE
TO
FUCKING
SAY


----------



## Skate67 (May 29, 2007)

ST240 said:


> OH right this kind of behaviour should not be expected in spruce cuz its all of 10 km away from edmonton.  _*Maybe*_ your friends find trouble a lot, _*in which case *_youre an idiot for hanging out with them, but like i said, this shit happens all the time... _*its only a matter of time until youre involved in something like this.*_



Maybe you should read what i have to say.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 29, 2007)

ST240 said:


> Maybe you should read what i have to say.



And You, mine!


----------



## Double D (May 30, 2007)

About a week ago my wife called me and said you will never believe what I just saw. She said I saw 3 guys beating the shit out of a 20 year old kid (or so), in the middle of the main highway. And a pickup truck with a woman in the back driving by trying to get him in the bed of the truck. The kid had blood all over him. And ya I will have to admit where I live everything is redneck!


----------



## BoytonHeavy (May 30, 2007)

The evil that men do lives on and on


----------



## goob (May 30, 2007)

BoytonHeavy said:


> The evil that men do lives on and on


 


......and behind every man stands a woman.





Dontstop!!!!!!!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

goob said:


> ......and behind every man stands a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  
Damnit! It was written on the wall!


----------



## BigDyl (May 30, 2007)

MAYBE
YOU
SHOULD
GO
BACK
TO
THE
CRETACEOUS
PERIOD
BRACH
GAWD!


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Haha i dont back anybody!!


----------



## NeilPearson (May 30, 2007)

ST240 said:


> Welcome to edmonton darlin'. Things like these occur on a weekly basis.  I blame it on all the money and rapid growth of the city.



I'm so glad I don't live there anymore


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Yah i wish i hadnt moved here.
I'm going to Lethbridge during the summer
maybe I'll run into 19inchpump


----------



## NeilPearson (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> k
> stupid BS in general?
> Does it fucking matter what kind of bullshit it is?



Yes, when I hear stupid BS, I think of petty crime and annoying behaviour like egging a house or something stupid like that... not homocide


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

It's not homicide until he's dead.
irresponsible bullshit?


----------



## NeilPearson (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> It's not homicide until he's dead.
> irresponsible bullshit?



I think the point is this crime is not just silly, irresponsible, juvenile or whatever words you want to use to downplay it.

It is downright evil and deserves hard jail time.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> I think the point is this crime is not just silly, irresponsible, juvenile or whatever words you want to use to downplay it.
> 
> It is downright evil and deserves hard jail time.



Maybe she will get pulled down with them


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

How can I when i wasn't even there.
Think about it


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> How can I when i wasn't even there.
> Think about it



I will not.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Somehow, you not thinking doesn't surprise me.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 30, 2007)

lmao. You lazy bum.

Anyways, incidents like this happen a lot in edmonton, couple months ago there was another house party 'war' in sherwood park or something, kid died. Im sure u heard of it or something. And on 2006 a couple other house parties went insane like that kid in southern edmonton  lived near my old house.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Somehow, you not thinking doesn't surprise me.



You got me. You are so much more intelligent, it's amazing.
Ms. "Mom I sucked a dick and I think I have A.I.D.S."


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

It was a joke "Brach"
And so what if i asked that? I was scared/anxious.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 30, 2007)

She's brave enough to ask that question .


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 30, 2007)

If the victim dies and there is a reward for information leading to the arrest of the homos that did it, I'm totally e-mailing this thread to the RCMP since the chick that started it knows the attackers.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 30, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> If the victim dies and there is a reward for information leading to the arrest of the homos that did it, I'm totally e-mailing this thread to the RCMP since the chick that started it knows the attackers.



I thought I had first dibs?


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

No need
I just tlked to Asher and, word on the street was that they were going to pull the plug on that guy. So Joel, turned himself in and told his side of the story. Joel was technically defending himself, but since joel made the first blow to the other guy, the police are holding him for 24 hours. Like I said, it wasn't just one person in the fight so they can't really blame it on joel, but he is still being held. The charges will LIKELY be dropped because joels story goes the same with everyone elses (self defence) but we're not sure yet. Asher is his roomate so he'll "keep me posted"


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> And well, some of my friends got a little out of control and did this to someone.
> For some reason they are all proud of it to. it was like 90 people on one guy.
> Anyways, one of the guys came to my house the other day n  told me some more details about what happened
> Apparently the guy they went n fought got hit in the head twice with a log and then fell off a roof and got bottled by a bunch of pre teens.
> ...



I am confused.  One guy was jumped by people, logs, and bottles.  Another guy got an eye injury?  

This story doesnt surprise me really.  I had some friends in high school that dropped out and made other friends in the shittier parts of my city.  Though they were docile to me, every so often a story like this would come out.

My parents always told me not to hang out with the kids that dropped out of high school and that I would get in trouble.

Well, their actions got even worse.  

Like breaking a bottle over someones head while theyre taking a piss in the bathroom.  
Beating the shit out of girlfriends (they did stay with them).
Stealing from their work.
Fighting someone cuz they "said something."


Not to mention, in between the times theyd make me laugh, they also did make me mad by the negative shit they said.

Well guess what?  I kicked the shit out of some of them, one of them twice.  I was branded a "bad friend."  I even was told I suckered punched one of them (this coming from a person who breaks a bottle over somoene's head while theyre pissing?).

Then it finally happened.  They got into some trouble and I almost got dragged into it.  I was having anxiety every fucking day from it too.

It took all that shit to realize they are some bad seeds.  Now I am 27, but the actions DontStop's story is describing isnt too far off from what these guys did.

DontStop, when this settles and people seem to calm down, its just going to happen again.  Dont get caught up in any fucking scenario.  You can get in trouble, but the nervousness of getting into trouble is just as bad.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Yah I won't get dragged into something like that. I'm well aware of the consequences that come with cuch actions, and it's a shame that other people still think they can get away with it. The sad thing is, most of the people who took part are just going to walk away from it I'm glad Joel turned himself in. It was the responsible thing to tell what happened, and as a result, he won't be penalized as hard (this ofcourse goes hand in hand with the self defence thing). But still, he took part so good for him. The others, i mean the ones who pushed the guy off the roof n stuff, and the ones who bottled the guy when he was on the ground are going to get away with it. It sucks.

I also just found out that a bigger girl was trying to help the guy that got the shit kicked out of him, and a bunch of ppl threw rocks at her. THAT pissed me off. Apparently she was trying to give the guy a golf club (the same golf club that hit joel in the face)


----------



## MeatZatk (May 30, 2007)

great reason for editing Akira!


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

that was mean


----------



## MeatZatk (May 30, 2007)

So the guy that hit Joel with a golf club is the one that died?  Did he hit him before or after he got jumped by the hoard of weeping vagina's?


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Yah, the guy that hit Joel (Eric) is the one who is in the hospital now. Eric hit Joel first, then joel swung back at the guy and knocked him down, then everyone jumped it. It all took place on a roof. (god knows why?)


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> So the guy that hit Joel with a golf club is the one that died?  Did he hit him before or after he got jumped by the hoard of weeping vagina's?



Wait wait...what the fuck did I miss?

So "Eric" hits "Joel" with a GOLF CLUB and Joel knocks Eric off the roof to his demise.

Umm, you can DIE from a hit ot the head from a golf club.  Now I am not so sympathetic.

Jesus, this is why I hate parties.  Shit like this can happen and theres no authority.  At least getting into a fight at a bar is a safer place.  The workers (supposed to be) are going to be sober enough to tell the story, call the cops, yadda yadda.  

Parties = drunk/high idiots looking for a reason to get rowdy.. (or laid  )


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Yah joel came over and showed me where he got hit, it was about 2 inches away from his temple when it hit. Joel is the one in Jail right now, Eric is on Life support. But joel COULD have died if the hit was any higher.


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2007)

Unadulterated stupidity, nonetheless.

Drinking on a roof?  Fighting on a roof?  Holy Christ.  Just fucking dumb.

Although, him being drunk on a roof and falling can save Joel in court.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Yah apparently "Eric" called all the boys at the party i was at on. He called one of the guys. The boys at the party i was at, jumped in the truck and went there, and when they got to Erics, Eric ran onto the roof to hide from them, even though HE called them on. The rest is history.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> How can I when i wasn't even there.
> Think about it




I think he meant get pulled down with your friends in general... as in most people that hang out with losers become losers.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Oh please.


----------



## tucker01 (May 30, 2007)

Don't forget guys she is 18.  She knows everything in the whole wide world.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Where have I implied that i know everything in the world? Seriosuly, spare me. Like I said, i disagree with what happened. That's the difference between "me and them"
If i was there cheering them on, then perhaps, there would be a possibility i get "dragged down", but it's so unlikely.


----------



## tucker01 (May 30, 2007)

The fact is you still surround yourself with these dipshits.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Where have I implied that i know everything in the world? Seriosuly, spare me. Like I said, i disagree with what happened. That's the difference between "me and them"
> If i was there cheering them on, then perhaps, there would be a possibility i get "dragged down", but it's so unlikely.



The problem is you are seeing this as an isolated incident and missing the big picture about the friends you keep.  Someday you will understand... maybe


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

I'm not surrounding myself with any of them? I'm at school everyday and the gym every night. That's hardly "surrounding" myself with them. The onyl time i do see them, if at all, is around spruce grove on weekends. And seeing them doesn't mean i go out and cause trouble with them. My defenition of hanging out with them is just having a beer and talking, not involving myself in all of their drama.

It's not like they are the only friends i have.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

And obviously this incident has changed the way i think about them. It's not like I'm going to just brush this off and forget about it. I'm OBVIOUSLY aware of what they can be like now, I just wasn't before, because they never displayed this behavior before.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> The problem is you are seeing this as an isolated incident and missing the big picture about the friends you keep.  Someday you will understand... maybe



You might as well quit trying, Barbie-wannabe here is not going to understand.
She is too immature.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 30, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> The fact is you still surround yourself with these dipshits.


 

She doesn't understand the concept of association though.  She sees no problem with being friends with dipshits as long as she doesn't support their activities... not realizing that by just being their friend she supports what they do.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Barbie wannabe? Get off the ice-pipe Brach.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> And obviously this incident has changed the way i think about them. It's not like I'm going to just brush this off and forget about it. I'm OBVIOUSLY aware of what they can be like now, *I just wasn't before, because they never displayed this behavior before.*


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> She doesn't understand the concept of association though.  She sees no problem with being friends with dipshits as long as she doesn't support their activities... not realizing that by just being their friend she supports what they do.



She just wants attention. She needs to be "seen".

Just look at her gallery. She craves attention.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

If you Don't like it don't look

Haha and this is coming from someone with no pictures at all. Insecure much?


----------



## NeilPearson (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> And obviously this incident has changed the way i think about them. It's not like I'm going to just brush this off and forget about it. I'm OBVIOUSLY aware of what they can be like now, I just wasn't before, *because they never displayed this behavior before*.



I call bullshit to a point.  Things like this don't just happen.  They aren't isolated incidents.  Maybe there was nothing to this extreme but generally you can tell when people are completely stupid before they do something like this.  It's funny, I have never had any 'friends' that did this kind of thing.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

But they never did. The only time I had ever really hung out with them was at their table at a bar or something. I never went anywhere after with them. This is the only time I have hung out with them outside a bar, for that matter. So how would I know? Do tell.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> If you Don't like it don't look
> 
> Haha and this is coming from someone with no pictures at all. Insecure much?



 If you are so into yourself why don't you just go all the way and do porn?
I mean, everyone already knows how much you like to suck and ride.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 30, 2007)

I admire your honesty Brach


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Haha I'm not into myself. I'm comfortable with myself. 

Which, like I said, obviously goes hand in hand with you not having any pictures at all.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Haha I'm not into myself. I'm comfortable with myself.
> 
> Which, like I said, obviously goes hand in hand with you not having any pictures at all.



 How does that go hand in hand with the whether or not I choose to expose myself on this forum??

I'm not insecure. At least not as much as you. You are just fishing for comments on all your photos. I don't think you can operate without other people catering to your inadequacies.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

Well it's easy for you to just look at me and make big assumptions. I'm not insecure at all, if I was, I'd be like you and not show anyone anything. I'm not fishing for compliments in any of my pictures? I have a picture of my tummy, a picture of my piercing, a full picture of my body (because, you know, this whole forum is based on body and physique), then some pictures of my face. How is that fishing for compliments??


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

We'll continue this after my workout.


----------



## DontStop (May 30, 2007)

I'm sure


----------



## Doublebase (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Well it's easy for you to just look at me and make big assumptions. I'm not insecure at all, if I was, I'd be like you and not show anyone anything. I'm not fishing for compliments in any of my pictures? I have a picture of my tummy, a picture of my piercing, a full picture of my body (because, you know, this whole forum is based on body and physique), then some pictures of my face. How is that fishing for compliments??



Maybe some people aren't comfortable displaying pictures of themselves on the internet.  No need to call them insecure or bash them for it.  If you want to post pics then fine, more power to you.  I enjoy your photos.  You have a hot body and nice face.  O yeah and awesome hair.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 30, 2007)

DontStop said:


> But they never did. The only time I had ever really hung out with them was at their table at a bar or something. I never went anywhere after with them. This is the only time I have hung out with them outside a bar, for that matter. So how would I know? Do tell.



Okay let me get this straight... You started off saying you know it wasn't right but they ARE your friends.  This makes me think they are more than just casual acquaintances.  Then you say you only have ever hung out with them at the bar...

... but yet the next day, he came to your house (how did he know where you lived?) and talked to you about what to tell the RCMP...

So there were 90 people involved, you didn't actually see anything.  There were lots of other people at the party that didn't see anything too I would imagine... but yet this guy came to talk to you about it the next day even though you only ever hung out with him a few times in a bar.  

I would think it would be more important for him to talk to his close friends or some of the people that actually saw what was going on.  Why out of all the people at the party, would he come talk to a girl that he only saw a few times at the bar and who didn't see any of it take place.

Something isn't adding up...


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> If you are so into yourself why don't you just go all the way and do porn?
> I mean, everyone already knows how much you like to suck and ride.


 

But, you got a point there...........


----------



## NordicNacho (May 30, 2007)

Jodi said:


> But, you got a point there...........




Heard you got a lot of connections in the Industry.  Can you hook a brother up.  solid and thick 8 right here


----------



## Skate67 (May 30, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> She just wants attention. She needs to be "seen".
> 
> Just look at her gallery. She craves attention.





DontStop said:


> If you Don't like it don't look
> 
> Haha and this is coming from someone with no pictures at all. Insecure much?



Just out of pure curiosity, are you denying said accusations?


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Heard you got a lot of connections in the Industry.  Can you hook a brother up.  solid and thick 8 right here


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

Jodi said:


>



I don't think he is referring to you Jodi. I think he means Dontstop.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

ST240 said:


> Just out of pure curiosity, are you denying said accusations?



Me or her?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 30, 2007)

i was joking


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2007)

I am insecure and I have a way for people to see my pics.  I do NOT pose in my pics the way DontStop does.  

Yeah, its safe enough for me to say that I think DontStop is insecure too.


But what the fuck do I care.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I am insecure and I have a way for people to see my pics.  I do NOT pose in my pics the way DontStop does.
> 
> Yeah, its safe enough for me to say that I think DontStop is insecure too.
> 
> ...



 @ your edit.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 30, 2007)

There was a member here named Erik.  He went to a party and shit got out of hand.  He was hit in the head, with a tire iron I think, and died.  The thread about his death is rather long and goes off on a few tangents.


----------



## DontStop (May 31, 2007)

Joel new where i lived because of Asher
Asher and i go to school together and Joel and asher are roomates
Joel told me what to say because he was scared. I was there after the initial fight and i heard everything that happened. the party i was at, let's say, was like a headquarters, and i was there to hear all of it. the police already came to our party once, but for unrelated reasons. 

im not insecure
those pics are the only pics i have
if y'all dont like them, then I'll take them down. Easy as that.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 31, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Joel new where i lived because of Asher
> Asher and i go to school together and Joel and asher are roomates
> Joel told me what to say because he was scared. I was there after the initial fight and i heard everything that happened. the party i was at, let's say, was like a headquarters, and i was there to hear all of it. the police already came to our party once, but for unrelated reasons.
> 
> ...



Please do.


----------



## DontStop (May 31, 2007)

there ya go


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 31, 2007)

DontStop said:


> there ya go


----------



## MCx2 (May 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> There was a member here named Erik.  He went to a party and shit got out of hand.  He was hit in the head, with a tire iron I think, and died.  The thread about his death is rather long and goes off on a few tangents.



I'd love to hear from Adrien now..

Erik seemed like a pretty nice guy.

This had me LOL!!!



Erik said:


> ALERT.....UPDATE...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The other IM forum member who works there just called and told me the fat supervisor who fired me is at this very moment wearing stretch pants and displaying an enormous trophy sized Safri Club International Camel toe


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


>


Ahh .... dude ... we LIKE pictures of females.  You know ... where all the well rounded parts meet the long sexy parts and all?  We like to look at that stuff so when you encourage  the women to remove the images of them selves from the galleries you make all us guys days a little bleaker.  Don't do that ...


----------



## DontStop (May 31, 2007)

Well apparently the only pictures of my body that i had are unacceptable. Sorry I'm not posing in before and after pictures with a newspaper in my hand


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Ahh .... dude ... we LIKE pictures of females.  You know ... where all the well rounded parts meet the long sexy parts and all?  We like to look at that stuff so when you encourage  the women to remove the images of them selves from the galleries you make all us guys days a little bleaker.  Don't do that ...



She can still post full nudes if she wants.
You know she wants to, just doesn't have the courage yet.


----------



## DontStop (May 31, 2007)

haha you have no courage yourself there brach, the day you post your "pictures" is the day I'll even consider posting any more of mine....

Anyways, I'm sure you're happy looking at the pictures of the half naked men on here.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> She can still post full nudes if she wants.
> You know she wants to, just doesn't have the courage yet.


Well yeah you're right she could, but right now everyone has her to pissed off to do that.

Don't stop you post mostly about sex.  Why is that do you think?  What makes most of your posts lead to sexual content?


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 31, 2007)

DontStop said:


> haha you have no courage yourself there brach, the day you post your "pictures" is the day I'll even consider posting any more of mine....
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure you're happy looking at the pictures of the half naked men on here.



 

Uh oh you got me. Don't tell anyone please!




If you are so intrigued by me, then I could send you a few "personal" photos.


----------



## Doublebase (May 31, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Well yeah you're right she could, but right now everyone has her to pissed off to do that.
> 
> Don't stop you post mostly about sex.  Why is that do you think?  What makes most of your posts lead to sexual content?



Cause she's a hot sexy nymph.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 31, 2007)

Don't Stop... don't take down your photos just because Brach is being a dick to you.  Don't let him win... put them back up!


----------



## DontStop (May 31, 2007)

No Fuck that. 
Alot of my posts, like I said, do not always refer to sex. I know alot of them do hwopever, and when i post about sex, well, I'm very blunt about. I'm very honest, and you would think that would be a good quality. Like I said, any of you guys could post something about sex and no one will think anything of it, but when I do...for some reason beyond me it's a big deal
Are you guys not used to girls who openly talk about sex?
Just because I talk about it, it doesn't make me a slut or a nymph, i'm just someone who likes it just as much as anyone else but my views are different. I like different things. I don;t like to follow the norm and be conservative about my thoughts.
The only reason I was talking about it alot for awhile, was because in all honesty, I had a REALLY bad dry spell. And just like any other human being I had a craving for it. However, I have a new focus so I wish you guys would just let it go


ANYWAYS
me and Asher went for lunch and the police have four people in custody. They let Joel go, but he has a court day on Tuesday. He has the possibility of going away for 5 years, even if the guy doesn't die. But still, we don't know what it's going to be like since Joels plee is self defence. The other boys have no excuse because they just willingly jumped in

I also discovered the eye injury in the article isn't joel, but another guy who got stabbed in the eeye with a broken bottle

The police went back to the place and apparently found 50+ weapons with blood on them (rakes, sticks, bats, etc)


----------



## MeatZatk (May 31, 2007)

DontStop said:


> No Fuck that.
> Alot of my posts, like I said, do not always refer to sex. I know alot of them do hwopever,


----------



## DontStop (May 31, 2007)

yah contradiction.


----------



## DontStop (May 31, 2007)

i meant to say, alot of my posts tlk about sex, but i frequently post on other topics as well. As in to say, i dont JUST tlk about sex


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 31, 2007)

Don't stop believin'
Hold on to the feelin'
Streetlight people

Don't stop believin'
Hold on to the feelin'
Streetlight people

Don't stop believin'
Hold on to the feelin'
Streetlight people


----------



## DontStop (May 31, 2007)

Dont stop me now (I'm havin such a good time, I'm havin a ball...)


----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Dont *stop*, thinking about tomorrow
Dont *stop*, itll soon be here
Itll be, better than before
[/SIZE]Yesterdays gone, yesterdays gone.


----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2007)

the G Funk Era and the muthafuckin G Child  
 funk, melody, rhythm, base  
 he which is I is in the muthafuckin place  
 so let me get away, come again like this  
 I can turn into a murderer so please dont diss  
 cuz if you do, you know where I'm from  
 rat tat tat tat diddy dum diddy dum  

 (Chorus)  
 And ya don't stop, and ya don't quit  
 And ya don't stop, and ya don't quit


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Dont stop me now (I'm havin such a good time, I'm havin a ball...)


Now that you're getting laid again maybe you'll tone it down some eh?


----------



## DontStop (May 31, 2007)

DontStop said:


> The only reason I was talking about it alot for awhile, was because in all honesty, I had a REALLY bad dry spell. And just like any other human being I had a craving for it. *However, I have a new focus so I wish you guys would just let it go*


----------



## DontStop (May 31, 2007)

well that quote failed but you get it haha. Yah I'm not gonna tlk about it as much


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

DontStop said:


> No Fuck that.
> Alot of my posts, like I said, do not always refer to sex. I know alot of them do hwopever, and when i post about sex, well, I'm very blunt about. I'm very honest, and you would think that would be a good quality. Like I said, any of you guys could post something about sex and no one will think anything of it, but when I do...for some reason beyond me it's a big deal
> Are you guys not used to girls who openly talk about sex?
> Just because I talk about it, it doesn't make me a slut or a nymph, i'm just someone who likes it just as much as anyone else but my views are different. I like different things. I don;t like to follow the norm and be conservative about my thoughts.
> The only reason I was talking about it alot for awhile, was because in all honesty, I had a REALLY bad dry spell. And just like any other human being I had a craving for it. However, I have a new focus so I wish you guys would just let it go



A girl speaking about sex so much just isnt lady-like.  I like a good whore every now and again, but seeing it in black and white just doesnt have any luster in it.

Ive been dickish to you before, but Id fuck you.  So put the pics back up, theyve done whatever harm there is to enflict, so its too late now.




DontStop said:


> ANYWAYS
> me and Asher went for lunch and the police have four people in custody. They let Joel go, but he has a court day on Tuesday. He has the possibility of going away for 5 years, even if the guy doesn't die. But still, we don't know what it's going to be like since Joels plee is self defence. The other boys have no excuse because they just willingly jumped in
> 
> I also discovered the eye injury in the article isn't joel, but another guy who got stabbed in the eeye with a broken bottle
> ...


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> A girl speaking about sex so much just isnt lady-like.  I like a good whore every now and again, but seeing it in black and white just doesnt have any luster in it.
> 
> Ive been dickish to you before, but Id fuck you.  So put the pics back up, theyve done whatever harm there is to enflict, so its too late now.



Way to feed her ego man.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

Who cares.  Youd fuck her too.  Just picture fucking her in the ass from behind and punching her in the back of the head a few times to show her some love.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Who cares.  Youd fuck her too.  Just picture fucking her in the ass from behind and punching her in the back of the head a few times to show her some love.



In the ass...maybe. But think of how loose she must be after 30 dudes having a go?
Fuckin' A. No thanks.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

Ive been with worse and that loose pusy thing is a myth.

Id be more scared of fucking a girl that has shit out some kids, sorry, but no dick is as big as a baby.

Ive fucked a few mothers (making me a motherfucker) and their pussies have been just as tight as regulars...although, the loosest pussies ive ever filled up were in fact mothers as well, so its on in the chance if the girl practices Kegal exercises.

DontStop's pussy is prolly pretty ugly, but it might still be tight.  Holy shit, it just dawned on me that I have actually fucked a girl that has had her stats...and her pussy was just fine.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Who cares.  Youd fuck her too.  Just picture fucking her in the ass from behind and punching her in the back of the head a few times to show her some love.



ur a fool for that one bruh ...u know how to treat a woman


----------



## KelJu (May 31, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> In the ass...maybe. But think of how loose she must be after 30 dudes having a go?
> Fuckin' A. No thanks.



I don't think 30 isn't that many. How is it any different than a girl who has been fucked a couple hundred times by her boyfriend. A 100 guys, or 1 guy a 100 times is the same.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

Exactly.  That loose lips shit is just for jealous guys to say.

Whats funny though...is that shes had "about" (she doesnt even know, so this could all be a lie) 30 dicks in her, right?  Lets say you lined them all up, all 30 of them in a single filed line....not ONE of them was good enough for her to give up the rest.  

I paint a pretty picture, no?


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2007)

when i first started posting here 99.9% of my posts were about sex.... cuz i hadn't had any in 10 years n i'm as far from a slut as you can get.  was a better environment with people in open chat like max mirkin, var, albob... no one was all pissy n constantly taking head shots at someone as harmless as don't stop. what the hell is the appeal of attacking a young girl rather than trying to offer her some gentle advice?   

to me some of you that are being so hateful to her sound like you are shitting on her cuz she didn't give you a shot at her. sour grapes so to speak. yea she talks about sex but i haven't seen her giving anyone the come on just being honest about herself n answering questions openly. where's the crime? some of the old threads here were a riot like one people would post in about how often they masturbated. weird no one gave anyone shit then but now a healthy appetite for sex is a reason to stone a person?


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2007)

n what is a "lippy tuck" ?


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2007)

I can only speak for myself, but I'm sure it's no surprise to you LW, how much I've always disliked attention whores.  I made a comment because I got tired of every stinking thread I was reading had her comments about sex and how many guys she's fucked and    I had enough and decided to tell her how bad it looks.  As far as the name calling, I can honestly say I've have taken no part in that.  My only beef with her now is her calling me a "typical bitch" (whatever the hell that is  ) yet having no reason other than, "because you are" as an excuse.  If she wants to call me a bitch, that's fine, but at least have a reason to   Oh and the fact that she honestly thinks I seek approval.


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2007)

Oh and a lippy tuck is when they cut out extra skin on the vagina.  Like a tummy tuck   Ewwwww.......


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

Jodi I cant find the post that you wanted me to remove.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> when i first started posting here 99.9% of my posts were about sex.... cuz i hadn't had any in 10 years n i'm as far from a slut as you can get.  was a better environment with people in open chat like max mirkin, var, albob... no one was all pissy n constantly taking head shots at someone as harmless as don't stop. what the hell is the appeal of attacking a young girl rather than trying to offer her some gentle advice?
> 
> *to me some of you that are being so hateful to her sound like you are shitting on her cuz she didn't give you a shot at her. *sour grapes so to speak. yea she talks about sex but i haven't seen her giving anyone the come on just being honest about herself n answering questions openly. where's the crime? some of the old threads here were a riot like one people would post in about how often they masturbated. weird no one gave anyone shit then but now a healthy appetite for sex is a reason to stone a person?


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


>



i worked at a place one time n this guy i wouldn't date got really hostile with me. was scary as hell.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2007)

i looked stuff up n found vaginal rejuvenation which i guess is internal but the labia reduction stuff does not look normal afterwards. those poor women looked better natural.


----------



## Witchblade (May 31, 2007)

Aw man I missed all of this. 

Nice going Brach, Akira, Neil, I admire the honesty (not saying I agree with everything said). 

Anyway, I hope those friends go to jail and get assraped so they get AIDS and die a slow and painful death.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 31, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> when i first started posting here 99.9% of my posts were about sex.... cuz i hadn't had any in 10 years n i'm as far from a slut as you can get.  was a better environment with people in open chat like max mirkin, var, albob... no one was all pissy n constantly taking head shots at someone as harmless as don't stop. what the hell is the appeal of attacking a young girl rather than trying to offer her some gentle advice?
> 
> to me some of you that are being so hateful to her sound like you are shitting on her cuz she didn't give you a shot at her. sour grapes so to speak. yea she talks about sex but i haven't seen her giving anyone the come on just being honest about herself n answering questions openly. where's the crime? some of the old threads here were a riot like one people would post in about how often they masturbated. weird no one gave anyone shit then but now a healthy appetite for sex is a reason to stone a person?





I agree. 

I like her, but I think part of that is I would like to get in her pants.  That's why I like you too.  Come to think of it, that goes for probably 80% of all the chicks I like.   The other 20% are probably a bit over sized, or have a snaggle tooth.


----------



## Witchblade (May 31, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I like her, but I think part of that is I would like to get in her pants.  That's why I like you too.  Come to think of it, that goes for probably 80% of all the chicks I like.   The other 20% are probably a bit over sized, or have a snaggle tooth.


That's why I agree the honesty of guys like Akira and Brach.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 31, 2007)

It's shallow to say, but fletcher hit this dead on the nose.  I have plenty of girlfriends but if I wasn't attracted to them and didn't want to fuck the shit out of them at first sight, I wouldn't have bothered to make such a friendship.

Strange.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

Interesting take.  If DontStop was overweight and/or ugly, id hate her and want her off this board.

Just like some of the other "members."


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Interesting take.  If DontStop was overweight and/or ugly, id hate her and want her off this board.
> 
> Just like some of the other "members."





Well, that's not really the case with me.  She's not an annoying shithead like Kenwood or an arrogant asshole like Foreman, she's just young and likes attention...Aren't we all attention whores a lil bit.  She seems like a down to earth girl who is open and honest about shit, she's just getting into arguments with the wrong people.  You know, the people that even when you win an argument you still lose because in their head they can never lose.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2007)

Peace, Love and Yogurt


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 31, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That's why I agree the honesty of guys like Akira and Brach.



It's good to be recognized.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 31, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I like her, but I think part of that is I would like to get in her pants.  That's why I like you too.  Come to think of it, that goes for probably 80% of all the chicks I like.   The other 20% are probably a bit over sized, or have a snaggle tooth.




LW is in a league of her own. She has everyones respect because she is smart, funny and super cool but most of all because she is all about respect.


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 31, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Brachiisaurus*
> In the ass...maybe. But think of how loose she must be after 30 dudes having a go?
> Fuckin' A. No thanks.


Its incredible and funny all the hate that you display towards Dontstop, I understand callin a few names but damm looks like you really have something agaisnt her.........sad to see that you got in her head and she took her pics off just because your comment. I understand a female hatin on her but a male?(if your a male that is) I dont see anything wrong with a female talkin about sex I mean who gives a fuck? and If you say that you woulnt fuck a attractive female just because she is loose then I think your a virgin, I understand wearin a condom but not hittin that? come on dude.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2007)

Didn't even see that ... what caused that ass comment I wonder?


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> LW is in a league of her own. She has everyones respect because she is smart, funny and super cool but most of all because she is all about respect.



awww thank you. n brach, you think once you screw a woman 30 times she's all stretched out? i'd ask if you are john h but he's never been mean to other members so i know you're not.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

I think Little Wing would be the best sex on IM.


----------



## MCx2 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 31, 2007)

Hialeahchico said:


> Its incredible and funny all the hate that you display towards Dontstop, I understand callin a few names but damm looks like you really have something agaisnt her.........sad to see that you got in her head and she took her pics off just because your comment. I understand a female hatin on her but a male?(if your a male that is) I dont see anything wrong with a female talkin about sex I mean who gives a fuck? and If you say that you woulnt fuck a attractive female just because she is loose then I think your a virgin, I understand wearin a condom but not hittin that? come on dude.



I don't hate her, not at all.
I think she's an okay gal. Yes, she does like attention but that's normal at her age.

99% of girls are like that in their teenage years and well into their early 20's.

I can't blame her for being exactly like everyother girl her age. With time, she'll mature in blossom into a LittleWing type of woman, I'm sure.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2007)

I said on IM


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 31, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *AKIRA*
> Ive fucked a few mothers (making me a *motherfucker*) and their pussies have been just as tight as regulars.



 



> Originally Posted by *BoneCrusher*
> Didn't even see that ... what caused that ass comment I wonder?



ok let me rephrase myself.......His comment about loose pussy sounds like a virgin comment, like he is never seen pussy in his life. well not counting when his doctor gave him a quick peek when his moms was givin birth


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> LW is in a league of her own. She has everyones respect because she is smart, funny and super cool but most of all because she is all about respect.



I think its her @$$ -


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2007)

you haven't seen the same pics vanity has. i hardly have an ass


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> I don't hate her, not at all.
> I think she's an okay gal. Yes, she does like attention but that's normal at her age.
> 
> 99% of girls are like that in their teenage years and well into their early 20's.
> ...



she seems like a tough cookie n like she can take a few shots n remain standing, but there aren't many regular females in open chat. it'd be sad to see something you mean just as teasing chase her away. it's a lot easier to take teasing for hostility with no facial expression or tone of voice to remove the sting of harsh words.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 1, 2007)

RIP ERIC OLSEN


Plea for peace
Dad, police urge calm after 20-year-old slain
By ELIZA BARLOW, SUN MEDIA




A devastated dad is joining police in urging Stony Plain youth not to seek revenge over the slaying of his 20-year-old son at a house party. 

"Retaliation won't bring Eric back and he would not approve of it. He would not want to see anyone get hurt," said Grant Olsen yesterday, hours after Eric Olsen was taken off life support. 

POLICE CALLED 

Early Sunday morning, Stony Plain RCMP were called to a house party that had turned violent in the Dartmoor Meadows subdivision northwest of Stony Plain. 

Cops arrived to find Eric unconscious. He was taken to hospital in critical condition. 



Another man, badly hurt when he took a bottle in the eye, later showed up at hospital to seek help. 

Teens who were at the party told Sun Media that Eric was beaten off a roof with a two-by-four or similar weapon, then suffered a further beating after he fell to the ground. 

Mounties have not confirmed those reports on how Eric was fatally injured. 

It wasn't clear what motivated the violence, though it may have been linked to a fight between two groups a couple of nights earlier. 

In the aftermath of the shocking homicide, rumours are rampant that violent retaliation is planned for the Farmers Days parade tomorrow in Stony Plain. 

The disturbing chatter prompted RCMP to issue a news release urging calm. 

"Any acts of violence in retaliation for this incident will be dealt (with) according to the law. Police are also relying on parents to talk to their kids ... and to discourage them from further violence," said the release. 

RCMP Cpl. Al Fraser said about 100 people had been at the house party that night. 

One 16-year-old girl, a Grade 11 student at Memorial Composite high school, said the party was to celebrate a local boy's 18th birthday. 

She said it was low-key for much of the evening. 

"It wasn't out of hand or anything - his parents were there and everyone was drinking around a fire. It didn't feel threatening at all." 

The girl, who didn't want her name used, said she left before the violence erupted. 

Debbie Roberts, who lives across a field from the scene, said the gathering turned ugly around 11:30 p.m. Saturday. 

"There was popping noises and lots of yelling and screaming. My dogs were just freaked." 

PICKING UP A FRIEND 

Grant Olsen said Eric, an apprentice welder, wasn't attending the party, but went to pick up a friend. 

"He was a fun-loving, outgoing kid. He really took his friends seriously. We're all devastated by his passing." 

Eric also leaves his mom Gail, a twin sister and a younger brother. 

"It scares me that things could escalate to this level," Grant Olsen said. "At some point it needs to stop." 

Mounties say several arrests have been made with more expected, though charges haven't been laid.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 1, 2007)

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jun 1, 2007)

DontStop said:


> RIP ERIC OLSEN
> 
> 
> Plea for peace
> ...




Lets hope all your friends suffer the same fate


----------



## DontStop (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sure they are repenting. The only one I care about is Joel and i think he is off the hook. The ones that are on the run right now, are the ones who will suffer any kind of miserable fate.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jun 1, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I'm sure they are repenting. The only one I care about is Joel and i think he is off the hook. The ones that are on the run right now, are the ones who will suffer any kind of miserable fate.



I'm afraid there's no repenting. When you kill someone in cold blood.
There's not much you can do but wait out your death sentence.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2007)

Disgusting.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 1, 2007)

No one's getting a death sentence because they can't pin it on one person, for this reason:

*Mounties have not confirmed those reports on how Eric was fatally injured. *


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, hopefully there will be some retaliation and some assholes will get what's coming to them.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 1, 2007)

Some quality friends you've got there.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, In the article it says there is talk of a retaliation at "Farmer Day"
Which, might I add, I will be at.
It will be interwsting. My friend that defended himself is in hiding (the one i only really care about)
But like I said, anyone else involved that shows up will likely get beat down.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 1, 2007)

Your friends are going to jail where they'll be anally raped.  Fresh meat, anyone?

Just sayin'.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for stating the obvious.
I'm quite aware of that, thanks.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 1, 2007)

Just trying to help.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 1, 2007)

DontStop said:


> No one's getting a death sentence because they can't pin it on one person, for this reason:
> 
> *Mounties have not confirmed those reports on how Eric was fatally injured. *



Someone should have called those people from CSI: Miami.  They would have had the case solved in less than 60 minutes.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 1, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Someone should have called those people from CSI: Miami.  They would have had the case solved in less than 60 minutes.



My grandmother said the handsome red headed fellow is a genius. 

I agree.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 1, 2007)

Horatio is sexy

Guy: This is a five star hotel!
Horatio: You just lost your 5 star rating

OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW (theme song)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Here we go again. Okay, Danny...most gang members aren't tough. Most gang members would get 90 of their friends to beat up one person. Quit glorifying street life.


 
...and come up from behind and stick an unarmed man in the back of the neck with a box cutter...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 1, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Well, In the article it says there is talk of a retaliation at "Farmer Day"
> Which, might I add, I will be at.
> It will be interwsting. My friend that defended himself is in hiding (the one i only really care about)
> But like I said, anyone else involved that shows up will likely get beat down.


 
A lot of gangs up where you stay? Sounds like they had intent to kill if they had already knocked him off the roof and then continued the assault. And why would the kid's friends declare they are going to seek retaliation at this specific place? Are they asking to get arrested? And how is your friend off the hook just because he is in hiding? You don't think his name could ever pop up? Interesting stuff.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 1, 2007)

I just forward all your posts to the RCMP   HAHA


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 1, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> you haven't seen the same pics vanity has. i hardly have an ass



He hasn't seen the real deal? -


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> He hasn't seen the real deal? -




um... not in person, no


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 2, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I just forward all your posts to the RCMP   HAHA



No you didn't... the RCMP doesn't accept reports from e-mail.

I already checked


----------



## Dumby (Jun 2, 2007)

I've seen and done some pretty shitty things, but I've never jumped anyone or fought more then 2-1 and I think it's pretty shitty they thought they had to use that many people to beat one guys ass.  Where were the people trying to break it up?  If it was 1 guy vs 1 guy and 1 guy ended up dead then it's something different, but that many people?  I can't say that I wouldn't have killed the mother fucker right their for hitting me in the face with a golf club ( which could end my life ) or not, but I'm not about to pretend this surprises me.  Sounds like some typical fucked up shit that happens when people do stupid shit.  Happens all the time.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2007)

http://links.jstor.org/sici?sici=00....0.CO;2-N&size=LARGE&origin=JSTOR-enlargePage

*Feasibility and Admissibility of Mob Mentality Defenses

**Mob Mentality Defense**, invented by Irish Doctor, Philip McGarry in 1994 to explain a crowd bashing on a perceived common enemy. Used in U.S. to excuse cross-burnings and acts of racial
 hatred.

**EMERGING DEFENSES TO CRIME
*_"Social Science is to explain, courts are to judge" _(James Q.  Wilson)
_"Whoever wants to be a judge of human nature should study people's excuses"_  (German Poet Hebbel) 

* 
Exodus 23:2

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"You shall not follow the masses in doing evil, nor shall you testify in a dispute so as to turn aside after a multitude in order to pervert justice...[/FONT]


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I just forward all your posts to the RCMP   HAHA



I was actually wondering if anyone would.

Not much else to say about this story.  Id feel sorry for spending my teen years in a places where that shit happens.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

Even if you COULD forward my posts, it wouldn't matter because I'm telling the truth AND they already have people in custody.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 4, 2007)

Who ever knew that the Canadians were such a violent people.  Im contacting my congressman right away we need to get some kind of wall up to keep out these crazy, violent,  Socialists.   It must be the long hours of darkness up there that cause them to lose it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 4, 2007)

I dunno I like the 15 hours of Sunlight we are getting right now


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

I like how it's 10 a.m and it's already 21 degrees


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jun 4, 2007)

Fahrenheit or Celsius?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

Think about that one Brach.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 4, 2007)

10 am  Phffff on the weekend it didn't even go down to 21 overnight.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

Yah. I was at the gym this morning and my clothes were sticking to me I was so hot!
This weekend was a scorcher too. It's really humid here. We've had ALOT of rain. The mosquitos aren't really making the weather enjoyable either.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 4, 2007)

You have to worry about any flooding or is it Just BC that has to worry about the Mountain Snowcaps melting?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

I think that's just BC. I'm not really near the caps, so it's no concern here. I know right now there are alot of slides in BC that uyou have to take hour detours around.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 4, 2007)

Seven charged in Stony Plain slaying (2:25 p.m.)
Five accused of second-degree murder, two of aggravated assault in death of Eric Olsen

edmontonjournal.com 


Monday, June 04, 2007


EDMONTON - Seven people have been charged in connection to the slaying of Eric Olsen, a 20-year-old Stony Plain man who died after a fight at a party two weekends ago.

Danny Michael Friedrick, 18, Charles Montana George-Maze, 18, Colin Peter Bibaud, 19, Joel Luke Machmer, 19, and Darwin Murrray Haydey, 19, all face second-degree murder charges.

Daniel Robin Furey, 23, and Tristan Anthony Beyer, 19, each face one charge of aggravated assault.

All the men except Furey will appear in Stony Plain provincial court Wednesday. Furey appears on June 20.

Olsen died in hospital on May 31.

Stony Plain RCMP had been called to a home just outside the town on May 27 in response to reports of a disturbance.

The home was host to a weekend-long party attended by more than 100 people. Olsen was found injured and unconscious and was taken to hospital. 

Last week, Olsen's father Grant urged the young people of Stony Plain not to retaliate in the name of his son's death.

RCMP said today there were no reported incidents of retaliation over the weekend.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> 10 am  Phffff on the weekend it didn't even go down to 21 overnight.



it was 38 celcius at noon here...


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 4, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> it was 38 celcius at noon here...



Nice.  I want that


----------



## KelJu (Jun 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Seven charged in Stony Plain slaying (2:25 p.m.)
> Five accused of second-degree murder, two of aggravated assault in death of Eric Olsen
> 
> edmontonjournal.com
> ...




So was your friend among the ones arrested?


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nice.  I want that



that's why I moved here


----------



## Mista (Jun 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So was your friend among the ones arrested?



I guess, DS said Joel and there is a Joel in them names...


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 5, 2007)

Dumb kids... destroying their whole life over one stupid night at a party

I bet it seemed important at the time too.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> Dumb kids... destroying their whole life over one stupid night at a party


Tragic Proof of a Missing 'Why?' Chromosome.


----------



## BoytonHeavy (Jun 5, 2007)

Guys will be guys, it happens


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

BoytonHeavy said:


> Guys will be guys, it happens



That you gang up on a guy and kick the shit out of him till he dies?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That you gang up on a guy and kick the shit out of him till he dies?



I don't think anyone will mistake that guy for a rocket scientist.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 5, 2007)

BoytonHeavy said:


> Guys will be guys, it happens



Yeah so 80 people ganging up on one guy and viciously murdering him is "guys being guys"? 

You might want to rethink what you just said.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Yah It's a shame. Here's an eerie twist. I just saw his picture in the paper, and it is the same Eric who took me on a date once or twice. We went swimming before too. I never knew it was him, I had a hunch, but the picture just varified it. I litterally just started to cry.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 5, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah It's a shame. Here's an eerie twist. I just saw his picture in the paper, and it is the same Eric who took me on a date once or twice. We went swimming before too. I never knew it was him, I had a hunch, but the picture just varified it. I litterally just started to cry.



Yeah but it could have been anyone in that town and you probably would have went on a date with him


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Not true. I've only actually "dated" 2 people in spruce grove. Eric and I just hung out. I think he wanted more but all I ever did with him was go swimming and out to his cabin with some friends.

I'm still really creeped out by it I can't beleive it's him...


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 5, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Not true. I've only actually "dated" 2 people in spruce grove. Eric and I just hung out. I think he wanted more but all I ever did with him was go swimming and out to his cabin with some friends.
> 
> I'm still really creeped out by it I can't beleive it's him...



Hmmm dated 2... but slept with 30  

I'm just teasing you


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> Hmmm dated 2... but slept with 30
> 
> I'm just teasing you



I was thinking the same thing.  This kid mustve been really ugly!

Either way, yeah, what a great way to ruin your lives over one fucking night of drunken stupidity.

I wonder if these kids are regrettful.  Not that they got caught, but cuz they caused this kid and his family all this harm.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

I doubt they are regretful if they approached Dontstop about lying to the RCMP.  They are regretful now cause they got caught.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I wonder if these kids are regrettful.  Not that they got caught, but cuz they caused this kid and his family all this harm.



I bet they will be regretful when they are in Federal pound-me-in-the-ass prison.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

The RCMP have never contacted me about this.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2007)

No one said that.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2007)

Still though, you can tell when someone is regrettful over an action rather than a reaction.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

k nvm i misread.

Joel regrets it alot. He regretted it when he came back from that party. Everyone was cheering and happy, he was remorseful. the guys who were bragging about him being practically dead are the ones who need to get ass raped.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

I just dont understand why kids would think this is a good thing?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Apparently a battle between the two groups had been going on over a month. Erics group jumped some of the other boys group etc. It had nothing to do with drugs or anything.

I remember one of the guys who was there saying "He thought he owned Stony Plain, we showed him"

Becuase, you know, stony plain domination is something you want to brag about...NOT
it's like shit hole of alberta.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Its craziness to me.....


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

When I was a teenager I was seeing this girl who was a bit of a nut job- she was too nice to her male friends and always tried to protect them. So while she was seeing me she was seeing me two of her ex- boyfriends robbed the local blockbuster and tied the employe up and locked him in a closet. They were armed with hunting knives. Anyway, one of the guys took off and the other one hid at this girls place- until eventually they caught the guy who was on the run and he ratted out his friend. My girlfriend at the time got questioned by the cops and lied to them. Stupid move on her part. The only reason she didn't get into trouble was because she was under age and they caught the two guys. If she would have been one year older she would have been screwed. I'm only saying all this because when you are younger you can make a few mistakes and get away with things but when you become an adult often there are no second chances. 
I think you are a smart girl DontStop but you also seem to be attracted to stupid macho men so just be careful not to let these men use you. You can still be compassionate but don't let yourself get walked on.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh it is. There was some bitch there, and i swear i would have kicked her in the stomach if she wasn't pregnant, but as soon as the boys came back and told her what happened she was like
"I LOVE MY BOYS OH YAH I LOVE YOU GUYS YOU SHOWED HIM"
i was like "bitch, what's there to be proud of?" to myself ofcourse.

All of them were just smashed. stupid fucking idiots.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks BakerBoy. Dont worry, i wasnt involved with any of these guys (as in dating). The only one i really knew was Joel, the rest were aquaintences from the bar etc. All these boys are adults...so this was their first and last chance


----------



## Mista (Jun 5, 2007)

Still can't believe it took all them guys onto one, that is some of the lamest shit ever.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

It is. Court's today.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, most of the boys are out on bail right now. I hung out with Joel this weekend and I DID NOT like his attitude at all. His new "theme song" is locked up by Akon. BUT ANYWAY my friend just bought a new house and his brother was involved with it. I speant the night there and the next morning his brother showed up and started tlking about the whole thing. He was charged because he was the one who drove the boys there, but he stayed in the truck. Anyway, court's on wednsday. Should be on court TV.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 18, 2007)

DontStop said:


> His new "theme song" is locked up by Akon.


 
Sounds like an intelligent kid


----------



## DontStop (Jun 18, 2007)

he's really dumb. but I still like him. As a friend ofcourse.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's a picture of joel







this is danny. I saw him this weekend to, as for my friend who bought the house...that's his brother





this is the roof eric fell off of






I found this link that has EVERYTHING on it.

eric olsen ??? deadmonton 2007 ??? deadmonton ??? edmonton ??? last link on the left


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 18, 2007)

So the beating and damage took place at a neighbor's house? If I was that neighbor I'd sue for a ridiculous amount.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's one of the ass clowns after he posted bail.





Just knowing that that tongue will be licking some guys dirty asshole in prison soon puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 18, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Here's one of the ass clowns after he posted bail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah if I was the deceased kid's pops I'd go off the record and put the okay back on the retaliation against this one kid.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 18, 2007)

agreed


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 18, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> So the beating and damage took place at a neighbor's house? If I was that neighbor I'd sue for a ridiculous amount.



Sue for a ridiculous amount?  On what grounds?  That is ridiculous, the only thing he could get is money to cover the damage to property.

This happened in Canada not the US...


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jun 18, 2007)

cant believe this thread its still alive and kickin.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 18, 2007)

NeilPearson said:


> Sue for a ridiculous amount? On what grounds? That is ridiculous, the only thing he could get is money to cover the damage to property.
> 
> This happened in Canada not the US...


 
That a murder took place outside my residence and I'm severely damaged psychologically. The whole ordeal was so traumatic that I'd need a new house, in a new area and all my medical bills covered for my mental well being and about 20 new disorders I'd research that I could fake. Get outta here dude you could think of a million pathetic excuses to get money out of that. You're just being too honest.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jun 18, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> That a murder took place outside my residence and I'm severely damaged psychologically. The whole ordeal was so traumatic that I'd need a new house, in a new area and all my medical bills covered for my mental well being and about 20 new disorders I'd research that I could fake. Get outta here dude you could think of a million pathetic excuses to get money out of that. You're just being too honest.



That would work in the US... a Canadian judge would throw it out of court in a second.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 18, 2007)

I was just kidding anyway. I wouldn't fake something like that. You're right too because I don't know shit about the Canadian justice system.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

It's better then the American one. But yah courts tomorrow so we'll see what happens. I'm PRETTY sure that most of them aren't going to be charged. I know two of them will be. If Eric was still alive, then he could be charged with attempted murder in regards to joel. The kids who were on the ground kicking him in the head are the ones that caused the fatal injuries...but for some reason none of those guys have been arrested or charged.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

attempted murder?  Did Eric plan on killing Joel?  I would think _maybe_ assault with a deadly weapon.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

On a side note, I saw Alpha Dog last night...great movie, but it sort of reminded me of this situation in the way that a lot of people are going down for just having some involvement in the crime.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Well that's what defence is going with. Eric swung a golf club at joels head...about an inch away from joels temple (that would have been fatal). When joel came back to our party his face was covered in blood. ALOT of people are going down for it. Nobody pushed him off the roof, he fell off (after Joel hit him back in defence)


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah but you say all these people chased the kid onto the roof. And then he swung the golf club because this kid was on the roof trying to get at him. Definately self defense. When there are a number of people attacking one person, it turns into self defense. Obviously there exceptions. But what I'm getting is that all these people chased one kid who then had to jump on a roof in an attempt to escape. Then the one dude you're friends with chased him onto the roof when a club was swung at him. He hit the kid with the club, who then fell off the roof. Your buddy sounds like the guilty party. The kid who died was innocently picking someone up at the party when he was attacked by a swarm. He wouldn't have been at fault if he killed someone in self defense in my book.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

The guy who died hit my friend with the club.
And Eric is not innocent. The week before he had jumped one of my friends because he was telling everyone he "owned stony plain"

The media is making Eric out to look innocent because he died. but eric called them on. Yes, that's right, ERIC called those boys on.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

And they killed him,  so I hope the all rot in Jail for a long time.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

they didnt kill him. Nobody pushed him off the roof.
The kids on the ground killed him. They are the ones who caused the head injuries.


----------



## Twigz (Jun 19, 2007)

Called them on!!! No offense but thats a load of crap. I don't care how much he told them that he could kick there asses this is not the way to react.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't believe you still defend the killers/abusers.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm just looking at it from a different perspective then the media. both sides are guilty in my opinion. One side obviously more so then the other, but there are always two sides to a story.


----------



## sherri_sweetbab (Jul 9, 2007)

DontStop said:


> k nvm i misread.
> 
> Joel regrets it alot. He regretted it when he came back from that party. Everyone was cheering and happy, he was remorseful. the guys who were bragging about him being practically dead are the ones who need to get ass raped.



I agree, joel is remorseful. Eric was a friend and nobody needs to get beat to that extreme.


----------



## sherri_sweetbab (Jul 9, 2007)

yes there is 2 sides to a story and eric and his group of friends started the whole thing to begin with.


----------



## sherri_sweetbab (Jul 9, 2007)

There not all sick fucks, and there's 3 sides to a story, and if your just going by what the media has said, then your a stupid fuck!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 9, 2007)

Lawl!

Sherri, whats your deal?


----------



## lojasmo (Jul 9, 2007)

Those guys need to die.  Many of them undoubtedly will do so sooner rather than later.

Good riddance to bad rubbish too.  Your friends suck.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 9, 2007)

Sherri,

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## sherri_sweetbab (Jul 9, 2007)

sherri_sweetbab said:


> yes there is 2 sides to a story and eric and his group of friends started the whole thing to begin with.



Let me rephrase this, it all started weeks prior.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl!
> 
> Sherri, whats your deal?




Sherri, please don't tell me you joined this health forum to stand up for one of the murderers?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 10, 2007)

You're 40 years old.  Stop acting like your grandchildren.  Who gives a flying fuck who "started it," the fact of the matter is somebody was brutally murdered for no reason.  It's sickening.  All those kids should be punished accordingly, period.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

sherri_sweetbab said:


> There not all sick fucks, and there's 3 sides to a story, and if your just going by what the media has said, then your a stupid fuck!




Fuck you.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2007)

Remorseful or not, a crime is a crime. You may be sorry enough never to do it again, but you still did it.

Fighting wont bring the kid back to life, and neither will being sorry about it. Sure "Eric" may have been charged with assault on "Joel" if he were alive, but he isnt so its a moot point, isnt it?

Whatever they feel about the whole situation is irrelevant. Whatever Eric was like in his life is irrelevant. You might not like it, but as long as thats what it says in the big book of law thats whats going to happen.

The bottom line is anybody who threw a punch that night knew the damage that punch could do, and should be tried to the full extent of the law.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 10, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Sherri, please don't tell me you joined this health forum to stand up for one of the murderers?



Apparently she did.  She has 4 posts and they're all in this thread.


----------



## sherri_sweetbab (Jul 10, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> You're 40 years old.  Stop acting like your grandchildren.  Who gives a flying fuck who "started it," the fact of the matter is somebody was brutally murdered for no reason.  It's sickening.  All those kids should be punished accordingly, period.



innocent until proven quity, buddy! And another thing him and his group of friends should'nt of taken baseball bats in an earlier situation, going around hurting people! Thats where it all originated from.
And buy the way,  I'm  not 40, do you think I would actually tell you my true age!


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 10, 2007)

sherri_sweetbab said:


> And  I'm  not 40, do you think I would actually tell you my true age!



Yes.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 10, 2007)

Judging by the name, the 4 posts in this thread, the grammer and that last remark I'd say you're around KEFE's age.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Fuck you.


.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 10, 2007)

sherri_sweetbab said:


> innocent until proven quity, buddy! And another thing him and his group of friends should'nt of taken baseball bats in an earlier situation, going around hurting people! Thats where it all originated from.
> And buy the way,  I'm  not 40, do you think I would actually tell you my true age!


I don't think you get it... from every perspective, all the kids involved are fucking idiots. On top of this, some of the kids are murderers.

Find something better to do; no one is going to agree with you here.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Judging by the name, the 4 posts in this thread, the grammer and that last remark I'd say you're around KEFE's age.


That's giving her a lot of credit..........


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Judging by the name, the 4 posts in this thread, the grammer and that last remark I'd say you're around KEFE's age.



And mildly retarded.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 10, 2007)

We're supposed to call it _mentally challenged_, I believe.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> We're supposed to call it _mentally challenged_, I believe.



Sorry, me no speak the political correct.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 10, 2007)

sherri_sweetbab said:


> innocent until proven quity, buddy! And another thing *him and his group of friends should'nt of taken baseball bats in an earlier situation, going around hurting people*! Thats where it all originated from.
> And buy the way,  I'm  not 40, do you think I would actually tell you my true age!



True they should have been charged and thrown in jail too.  That doesn't give anyone else the right to take the law into their own hands and kill people.  If they didn't start it, they should have went to the police instead of what they did.  Fuck, it's not complicated... if you kill someone like this you are a guilty peice of shit.  It doesn't matter if the guy you killed 'deserved' it or not.

Grow the fuck up and quit defending murderers!  

And why wouldn't you put your real age?  That is just dumb.  Do you think anyone gives a shit?


----------



## sherri_sweetbab (Jul 10, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I don't think you get it... from every perspective, all the kids involved are fucking idiots. On top of this, some of the kids are murderers.
> 
> Find something better to do; no one is going to agree with you here.



Well there's something that I agree with you!  the word some, some of those kids are murderers.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 10, 2007)

sherri_sweetbab said:


> Well there's something that I agree with you!  the word some, some of those kids are murderers.



... and they are all fucking idiots.  Come on, you can't deny that.  Well maybe you can, I mean if those fucking idiots are smarter than you then I guess they could seem pretty smart to you.


----------

